# 2008-09 Ski Season Breakdown Thread



## Rambo (Apr 18, 2009)

*How Many Times, Did You Ski or Board This Season*

Me: 29 Total
24 - Greek Peak
2 - Elk Montain
2- Camelback
1- Belleayre


----------



## Terry (Apr 18, 2009)

Today will make 94. Still a couple of weeks of lift served left and then some hiking.


----------



## Philpug (Apr 18, 2009)

All in the sig... 3 more days at A-Basin to be added.


----------



## skidbump (Apr 18, 2009)

100 + and im done.Could have gone up to killington this weekend with a bunch of belleayre regulars but after getting to ski 5 to 7 days a week all season theres a time when enough is enough.
Also work picks up from 3 to 5 hrs a week to 30 now and 40 by end of april.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 18, 2009)

In the sig, but I got in 32. Very happy with that.


----------



## Stache (Apr 18, 2009)

Pico = 1
K-ton = 8
Jiminy Peak = 43
TOTAL 51 so far


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 18, 2009)

83.  

Belleayre-1
Hunter-2
Whindam-3
Stratton-4
Okemo-1
Mt. snow-1
Killington-1
Bosquet-3
Brodie-1
Jimney-66


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Apr 18, 2009)

60 and counting for me.  1 each at Alta, Snowbird, Brighton, Solitude, 4 at Big Sky, 3 at Sugarloaf and  49 at Sunday River.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 18, 2009)

I stopped counting at the end of January at 55 days.  I'm over 100 but no idea what the actual number is.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 18, 2009)

93 total

Blue mountain 71 days, 1098 runs for 1,123,850 vertical feet

Hunter 1 day, 12 runs for 18,200 vertical feet

Killington 1 day, 16 runs for 13,612 vertical feet

Hazleton PA backcountry..1 day

Camelback PA, 2 days, 47 runs for 33,200 vertical feet

Sugarbush 1 day 15 runs 21,000 vertical feet

Big Boulder PA 1 day..13 runs for 2600 vertical feet

Jack Frost PA 1 day..24 runs for 12,000 vertical feet

Stowe VT 6 days..65 runs for 128,050 vertical feet

Jackson Hole 7 days..76 runs for 166,000 vertical feet

Grand Targhee 1 day..10 runs for 15,000 vertical feet

season totals..

Days: 93
Runs: 1376
Total vertical: 1,533,512
Average runs oer day..15
Average vertical feet per day, 16,669
Average vertical feet per run..1,114.5


----------



## dbking (Apr 18, 2009)

I am happy to report 88 days. 4 days at the Yellowstone Club, 3 at Brighton ( we got there Tuesday and they got over 3 feet while we were there.... sweet! ) and the rest at Big Sky. It was a great season!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 18, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> 83.
> 
> Belleayre-1
> Hunter-2
> ...



and it looks pretty much all overgrown from the parking lot......


----------



## Ski Diva (Apr 18, 2009)

66 for me.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 18, 2009)

Rambo said:


> Me: 29 Total
> 24 - Greek Peak
> 2 - Elk Montain
> 2- Camelback
> 1- Belleayre



Nother Greek Peak fan---Yo Rambo, I dig it

We'll have to hook up next year


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 18, 2009)

20 so far with 1 more planned for Sugarbush next Sunday, then I'll probably call it a season.  Might possibly do a day the following weekend, but unlikely.

21 meets my goal of skiing more each season than the one prior as I skied 20 last year, but there was a point early February that I thought I might finish near 30 days.  Work and family commitments piled up the past couple of months causing me to miss a number of opportunities. 

Thing I'm most happy about this season is the variety of areas I visited.  16 thus far, which might be a record for me for one season.  

Even though the season is still going, I'm already getting eager for next year. Hope to continue to improve my fitness over the prior season and get out additional days.


----------



## jerryg (Apr 18, 2009)

Today was 97 for me thus far with hopefully 5 more lift-served.

Sugarloaf: 3
Sunday River: 59
Shawnee Peak:11
Camden Snow Bowl: 6
Lost Valley: 8
Heavenly Valley: 10


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 18, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> and it looks pretty much all overgrown from the parking lot......



You must be speaking of some other mtn. because the trails were perfectly clear.


----------



## Damato (Apr 18, 2009)

38 with two to go.


----------



## dbking (Apr 18, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> 20 so far with 1 more planned for Sugarbush next Sunday, then I'll probably call it a season.  Might possibly do a day the following weekend, but unlikely.
> 
> 21 meets my goal of skiing more each season than the one prior as I skied 20 last year, but there was a point early February that I thought I might finish near 30 days.  Work and family commitments piled up the past couple of months causing me to miss a number of opportunities.
> 
> ...



16 different ski areas in a season is pretty good. That would make a good thread. What are the most ski areas you have skied in a season?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 18, 2009)

I guesstamate about 50. I really envy those of you who get close to 100. There's no way I can pull that off and still work full time.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 18, 2009)

Tommorrow will be day 55 for me(and probably my last one of the season) - all days at Mount Snow


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 19, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> You must be speaking of some other mtn. because the trails were perfectly clear.



No..it was definitely Brodie/Snow Owl (?). After a day at Jiminey last season, I drove over and sat in my car in the parking lot for a few minutes.


----------



## AlpineM (Apr 19, 2009)

70 something for today..


----------



## zinger3000 (Apr 19, 2009)

18 this season

11/29 - Butternut
12/6 - Hunter
12/26 - Maple Ski Ridge
1/6 - Bousquet
2/8 - Belleayre
2/10 - Hunter
2/11 - Windham
2/12 - Catamount
2/13 - Berkshire East
2/17 - Willard
2/28 - Plattekill
3/7 - Mohawk
3/15 - Windham
3/21 - Butternut
3/31 - Belleayre (Ski Free on your birthday!)
4/4 - Jiminy Peak
4/11 - Mount Snow
4/18 - Wildcat

Note the 5-week gap in January/February.  Another skier collided into me from behind at Bousquet (I didn't even see it coming!)  The diagnosis was that 2 of the muscles in my rotator cuff were either sprained or possibly somewhat torn, and it required 5 weeks of physical therapy.  I think that's why I never felt that I was able to get my fill of skiing this winter.  Looking forward to '09-'10!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 19, 2009)

zinger3000 said:


> 18 this season
> 
> 11/29 - Butternut
> 12/6 - Hunter
> ...


That sucks, but at least you got a good amount of days in after recovery!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 19, 2009)

I had 36, the bulk of them at Hidden Valley on my pass, a short 15 minute drive.


----------



## AdironRider (Apr 19, 2009)

Right now I know Im at 106 days. New personal best for me and second 100 day season in a row. Dont know exactly how many at each place as I just kept track of total days. So far I have...

JHole - 75 ish 
Snow King - 20 ish 
Teton Pass - 6  
Grand Targhee - 1 
Beaver Creek - 1
Sunday River - 1
Killington - 1 
Wildcat - 1 

Not sure on my exact totals at JHole and the King respectively as living there it kind of all blends together but I did keep track of my total days. Pretty easy when you go almost every day. Ive been home for a week now and got 3 days in here back east. First time Ive gotten to ride here (other than tucks last spring) in 2 seasons. Felt good to be back. I head back to JHole tomorrow and will be hitting up either Loveland or ABasin on my way. That will be the end of lift served and I should get about 10 more days on the pass once Im back. Im on pace for a 117 day season, putting me real close to my goal of 120. I got to experience 4 new resorts this season (Sunday River, Wildcat, Beaver Creek, and either Loveland or ABasin). Snow conditions have been all over the place but its been a great season.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 19, 2009)

sitting on 29. planning for 30 to close out the season next sunday @ SB.


----------



## thorski (Apr 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 93 total
> 
> Blue mountain 71 days, 1098 runs for 1,123,850 vertical feet
> 
> ...



Holy cow rain man.


----------



## bigbob (Apr 19, 2009)

You sure don't get much vertical in per day. I try and get at least 25k/day. One day at Loon Mnt, NH I did 43,120, would of done more but had 2 days after that at Stowe so I stopped at 2 PM.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 19, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Tommorrow will be day 55 for me(and probably my last one of the season) - all days at Mount Snow



I'm sure having the condo there, young kids needs etc. makes the Mt. Snow experience work very well for your family.  

But don't you ever want to go somewhere else?  Even take a 40 minute ride up the road to Magic on a powder day or maybe Beast?

Even when I was a devote pass holder at Okemo and Stowe in high school through college and skiing 80+ days a year, I still always took at least a few days at other areas.  I'm WAY jealous of how much more you ski than I, but can't wrap my head around skiing at only one area for an entire season.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 19, 2009)

I just spent the last 40 minutes searching my post in the trip report section to figure it out.  19 sundown days, (i thought i was well over 20) 4 killingtons, 1 sunapee, 1 okemo, 1 magic, and 1 bromley for a total of 27.  Still trying for next sunday at sugarbush.  but even if i dont, 27 is more then any other year PK.

Post Kids.


----------



## AdironRider (Apr 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm sure having the condo there, young kids needs etc. makes the Mt. Snow experience work very well for your family.
> 
> But don't you ever want to go somewhere else?  Even take a 40 minute ride up the road to Magic on a powder day or maybe Beast?
> 
> Even when I was a devote pass holder at Okemo and Stowe in high school through college and skiing 80+ days a year, I still always took at least a few days at other areas.  I'm WAY jealous of how much more you ski than I, but can't wrap my head around skiing at only one area for an entire season.



I hear you. Its almost shameful and egotistical to say, but after 175 days skiing all Jackson Hole has to offer, I need to get to other areas just not to be bored. Ive skied almost everything Jackson has to offer and still have tons of lines in the park that need to get done, but theres something about skiing the same area day in day out that makes it boring. It was refreshing to come back east this spring and get to experience some new mountains, even if they were a little tamer, or smaller than Jackson Hole.


----------



## Greg (Apr 20, 2009)

45 so far. Hoping for 47.

Hunter: 2
Sundown: 37 (over 40 if you count days with the kids)
Magic: 1
Sugarbush: 1
Killington: 3
Okemo: 1

Plan is for Sugarbush on Sunday, and Killington on May Day. Then I'll happily hang up the skis. Already been mountain biking so looking forward to a lot more of that during the off season.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks like 35 for me.  Mostly at Sundown.

1 - Hunter
1 - Killington
31 - Sundown
1 - Sugarbush
1 - Magic


----------



## drjeff (Apr 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm sure having the condo there, young kids needs etc. makes the Mt. Snow experience work very well for your family.
> 
> But don't you ever want to go somewhere else?  Even take a 40 minute ride up the road to Magic on a powder day or maybe Beast?
> 
> Even when I was a devote pass holder at Okemo and Stowe in high school through college and skiing 80+ days a year, I still always took at least a few days at other areas.  I'm WAY jealous of how much more you ski than I, but can't wrap my head around skiing at only one area for an entire season.



Sometimes, yes, sometimes no.  My wife and I used to ski all over New England every season pre-kids(of course we ended up skiing Mount Snow most - hence why we own there ).  In a couple of years, once the kids are through the basic programs and if they so choose into competitive programs, or even they they just want to free ski with Mom and Dad, then we'll start traveling around again, no ifs ands or buts about it.

Right now though, mainly out of comfort and convienence Mount Snow is SUPER easy for us,  they have GREAT programs with GREAT staff for BOTH my kids that we're on a first name basis with(both in the programs and out of the programs), and my kids are very comfortable there which means that they can focus on their skills rather than having to first learn a new environment.

Also,  my wife and I honestly have a blast on hill on both the stuff that's on the map and also off the map  and have met a number of people and families that we feel priviledged enough to now call friends,  and it's that comfort factor that really makes be a "one trick pony" right now very easy and guilt free!

On the flipside of that, one of the things as a parents that we can't wait to do in the future, IS show the kids some of the fun places we skied in the past!  We're just going to wait a little bit so that BOTH kids aren't just limited to beginner and easier intermediate terrain


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 20, 2009)

1 - Killington
1 - Sugarbush
1 - Magic
1 - Hunter
19 - Best damn hill in CT - Ski Sundown


----------



## Greg (Apr 20, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Sometimes, yes, sometimes no.  My wife and I used to ski all over New England every season pre-kids(of course we ended up skiing Mount Snow most - hence why we own there ).  In a couple of years, once the kids are through the basic programs and if they so choose into competitive programs, or even they they just want to free ski with Mom and Dad, then we'll start traveling around again, no ifs ands or buts about it.
> 
> Right now though, mainly out of comfort and convienence Mount Snow is SUPER easy for us,  they have GREAT programs with GREAT staff for BOTH my kids that we're on a first name basis with(both in the programs and out of the programs), and my kids are very comfortable there which means that they can focus on their skills rather than having to first learn a new environment.
> 
> ...



I get the whole sticking with just skiing the home hill thing, especially with kids and since you've committed to owning property up there. Shoot, I skied most of my days this season at a place that is probably only 10% of the mountain Mount Snow is. Convenience and the "Cheers" factor are a big draw. I wish I lived closer to a hill with more vert, challenge and terrain variety, but I also feel fortunate to have what I do so close as well. Some people have it far worse.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 20, 2009)

15 so far
6 - Jackson Hole
4 - Sugarbush
2 - Stowe
2 - Gore
1 - Mad River Glen

Hoping to make it 16 with Sugarbush next Sunday, and maybe finally I'll manage a day at Tuckerman Ravine, but guess I will see.  Was hoping for 20, which is what I did last year, but I had a big 0 in March due to work (two weekends) and family obligations (1 weekend), and the lack of snow didn't help.


----------



## Zand (Apr 20, 2009)

41 so far for me... 29 at Wachusett, 3 at Killington, 2 at Okemo, 2 at Mt. Snow, 2 at Stowe, 1 at Sunapee, 1 at Magic, and 1 at Burke. 2 more in me... either Friday or Saturday at Sugarbush and closing day at Killington which will put me at a 6 month season.

Next year, I'm expecting double that number, and hoping to get 100. A little Vermont livin'.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 20, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I guesstamate about 50. I really envy those of you who get close to 100. There's no way I can pull that off and still work full time.


You need a close place for night skiing. And then because it doesn't have vert, steeps, trees, or powder, you ski bumps all the time to make it interesting. You'll soon find even that isn't enough, and have to resort to shooting video so you at least have something interesting to do after skiing (which is finding the perfect 90's alternative rock song to set the edited video to.)

:dunce:


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 20, 2009)

Total 40 

39 - Sugarbush
1 - Middlebury Snow Bowl


----------



## Beetlenut (Apr 20, 2009)

Well I'm sure this will be the least days on here - 4.

2- Killington
1- Magic
1-Stratton
a few hours at Sundown
and a few hours at the mighty Goo.

yes, I feel bad for me too!

Next year has to be better :razz:


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 20, 2009)

33
2-Hunter
2-Sugarbush
29-Sundown


----------



## Riverskier (Apr 20, 2009)

38 days total. Two left, Sunday River this coming weekend, and Sugarloaf the following weekend.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 20, 2009)

thorski said:


> Holy cow rain man.



Yeah almost 1700 total days represented so far in this thread..I like to count..




bigbob said:


> You sure don't get much vertical in per day. I try and get at least 25k/day. One day at Loon Mnt, NH I did 43,120, would of done more but had 2 days after that at Stowe so I stopped at 2 PM.



Well I ski almost everyday so alot of my sessions are 2-3 hour long afterwork sessions for a quck 15-20K of vert..on the weekends at Blue mountain, I'm limited mainly by crowds..In my senior year of high school, I skied 66 days and over 2.6 million vertical feet..yes an average of around 40k per session..thanks mainly to the High Speed quad at Blue mountain but also some ski trips..I skied 70k in a day at Stowe..two seasons ago I had a 60K+ vert day at Jackson Hole..I had trouble walking after that..but yeah this past season I skied the least amount of vertical in the past 4 years..but still pretty good for living in PA..


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yeah almost 1700 total days represented so far in this thread..I like to count..



Wow...that's awesome GSS!  Considering AZ represents less then 10% or 5%, or 2% or who knows percent of the mountain population,that sounds like a busy season.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 20, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Wow...that's awesome GSS!  Considering AZ represents less then 10% or 5%, or 2% or who knows percent of the mountain population,that sounds like a busy season.



it's still in the hundred of thousands if not millions of dollars in annual spending towards skiing and riding...now if only I could get a piece of that action...maybe heli-skiing at Blue mountain!!!!!


----------



## bousquet19 (Apr 20, 2009)

My grand total for 08-09 is 30...more than I've ever done before:

Liberty -- 6
Whitetail -- 6
Wisp -- 2
Seven Springs -- 2
Timberline -- 2
Killington -- 2
And once at each of these areas:  Roundtop, Whiteface, Bromley, Wintergreen, Canaan Valley, Massanutten, Camelback, Hidden Valley (NJ), Berkshire East, Pico, Windham, Plattekill, Snowshoe

If the math doesn't add up, it's because on 3 different days I skied 2 areas on the same day.

Enjoy the spring,
Woody


----------



## faceplant (Apr 20, 2009)

I used to count a long time ago but stoped because it made skiing like a chore instead of fun
plus it doesnt matter to me
enjoying myself does

but since your asking i'd say i probably cracked 40

while working 2 jobs mind you
not bad


----------



## bigbob (Apr 20, 2009)

As of yesterday 54, friend of mine, 144


----------



## Eski (Apr 21, 2009)

132 ... most at Hunter with one or more days spent at Gore, Mt. Snow, Stratton, Pico, Killington, Mad River Glen, Smugglers Notch and Jay Peak ... yes, it's been a great season


----------



## frozencorn (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow, the numbers on here astound me. And remind me of more than a decade ago when I'd reach similar amounts of days in college. Alas....

Wildcat - 6 days
Stowe - 2 days
Sugarbush - 1 day
Jay Peak - 1 day
Stratton - 1 day
Waterville - 1 day
Sunday River - 1 day
Wachusett - 1 day
Okemo - 1 day
Smuggler's Notch - 1 day

16. Sweet, but....


----------



## Vortex (Apr 21, 2009)

75 going into this weekend.  80 may be tough.  We'll see


----------



## HD333 (Apr 21, 2009)

15 with the kids mostly Whachusett and Gunstock.  1 Day adults only at Tremblant.

So 16, the hoorible part is the wife did 17!.  

Looking to double the #;s next year.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Apr 21, 2009)

14


----------



## mondeo (Apr 21, 2009)

4 more days at Ktown, 1 at Sugarbush, 6 at Blackcomb in June/July to go...


----------



## Lostone (Apr 21, 2009)

Altho I've been told on this board, that I'm too old...  Today was 137.  Still under 2M', but should cross that before Saturday.  All at Sugarbush.  If you're going to ski one mountain...  or even more than one, it is a good one to be at.  ;-)

More results to follow.


----------



## Terry (Apr 22, 2009)

Bob R said:


> 75 going into this weekend.  80 may be tough.  We'll see



You can do it! We can always hike and ski the patch at the River in mid May. I am at 96 right now. 2 this weekend, 2 at the Loaf on May 2nd and 3rd makes 100!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 22, 2009)

Terry said:


> You can do it! We can always hike and ski the patch at the River in mid May. I am at 96 right now. 2 this weekend, 2 at the Loaf on May 2nd and 3rd makes 100!



I wanted 80 lift serviced.  That looks tough. I will have over 80 with hiking. 100, way to go.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 22, 2009)

9!  And savored every second of each day out.  Best part was watching my three-year old son make his first turns.


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 22, 2009)

46 all at bleu except for a few at mt snow and 1 at jack frost - the economy and coaching yute hockey sorta squashed the travel plans this year... most ever days though and looking forward to skiing even more next year. hey rambo and campcbgp - looking forward to some gp days next year as  hope lake looks like its moving along pretty good!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 22, 2009)

I was only able to get out twenty-nine days this past season... too many other distractions...


----------



## Madroch (Apr 22, 2009)

I came in at 39-- 37 at good ole Sundown, 1 at SB and 1 at Stowe.  Had planned to do more VT and some NH, but didn't work out-- largely the kids lost a little interest late season when their schedules actually freed up a bit permitting migration north.


----------



## rocojerry (Apr 22, 2009)

30, I was shooting for my age 29  so glad I came in above that...


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 22, 2009)

rocojerry said:


> 30, I was shooting for my age 29  so glad I came in above that...



haha i just realized i skiid my age plus one also - i think thats a noble ambition from here on out!


----------



## Phildozer (Apr 22, 2009)

*zero*


----------



## Angus (Apr 22, 2009)

14 downhill and 21 x-c. what's strange is 7 in vt (snow, magic, bromley, killington, mrg, stowe, pico); 6 in NH (Brettonwoods 2X, Wildcat 2X, Crotched, Black) where we normally ski 90% of our days - none at cannon which is usually 2 or 3; & 1 day at sugarloaf. best days were Pico, Stowe or Sugarloaf. Maybe 1 to 3 more days on mt. washington. finally got out regularly on the skate skis and have found this to be a great way to stay in shape and tons of fun too!


----------



## jerryg (Apr 22, 2009)

Bob R said:


> I wanted 80 lift serviced.  That looks tough. I will have over 80 with hiking. 100, way to go.



Bob, we have faith in you. A day skied is a day skied in my book. I know you have different standards and that's cool. Like I told Terry, if you need someone to hike with to reach a goal, I'm game. My damned toes may fall off by the time I'm done skiing, but at least I'll have had fun! :flag:


----------



## Vortex (Apr 23, 2009)

Trying to make it in time for Sat. Depends on kids track meet.  Sunday is a given at well as Monday.  Then Sat and Sunday maybe Friday next week..  I need to make it this Sat or a week from Friday and I will have my 80 days lift serviced.


----------



## darent (Apr 23, 2009)

16 ,not a good year but there is always next year!!


----------



## 2knees (Apr 23, 2009)

darent said:


> 16 ,not a good year but there is always next year!!



16 days living on nantucket?

i give you major credit for that one.  talk about a pita to get anywhere


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> 16 days living on nantucket?
> 
> i give you major credit for that one.  talk about a pita to get anywhere



tru-dat..I drove from Burlington to Natucket and it's at least 8 hours including ferry..


----------



## mondeo (Apr 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> 16 days living on nantucket?
> 
> i give you major credit for that one.  talk about a pita to get anywhere


I once knew a man from Nantucket...let's just say the stories about him were _greatly_ exaggerated.


----------



## izzy (Apr 24, 2009)

Eski said:


> 132 ... most at Hunter with one or more days spent at Gore, Mt. Snow, Stratton, Pico, Killington, Mad River Glen, Smugglers Notch and Jay Peak ... yes, it's been a great season




I count my ski days by how many kegs I drink in my yard.........although it is not 132 I plan to drink more next year.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 24, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I once knew a man from Nantucket...let's just say the stories about him were _greatly_ exaggerated.



Did he post on Epicski?


----------



## jerryg (Apr 26, 2009)

Day 100 was today for me. I think Terry 98 today and we both plan a couple of days at The Loaf next weekend with Bobr, Snowmonster, and some others from here and SR!


----------



## tirolerpeter (Apr 27, 2009)

I am at 87 days.  Snowbird is still open so I am hoping to add a few more.  I will be out of town for around 5 -  7 days, but I should still be able to grab a couple more when I get back to UT.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I once knew a man from Nantucket...let's just say the stories about him were _greatly_ exaggerated.



You know from personal experience?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Looks like 35 for me.  Mostly at Sundown.
> 
> 1 - Hunter
> 1 - Killington
> ...



Make that 36, added one at Sugarbush yesterday.

1 - Hunter
1 - Killington
31 - Sundown
2 - Sugarbush
1 - Magic

I should also note that this was my longest season to date.  I got started on 10/29, the earliest I've started, and ended on 4/26, the latest I've gone. 

Great season all around! :beer:


----------



## 2knees (Apr 27, 2009)

28  

11/3 to 4/26

not even close to the longest season.....


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 27, 2009)

30 for now:

Sunday River - 10
Wachusett - 9
Loon - 3
Magic - 2
Whistler/Blackcomb - 2
Jay Peak - 1
Sunapee - 1
Sugarbush - 1
Tuckerman - 1

Got 2 more at Sugarloaf coming up this weekend with BobR, jerryg, terry and the rest of the SR crew. After that, it's hiking for turns in the Gulf of Slides, Tux, GG and any closed resort that won't shoot at hikers.


----------



## darent (Apr 27, 2009)

2knees said:


> 16 days living on nantucket?
> 
> i give you major credit for that one.  talk about a pita to get anywhere



not exactly a prime location for skiing,with a max elevation of 120ft, it is better suited for beach pursuits.all trips start with either a 1 hour boat ride or a 20 minute flight. that is if the weather will let you leave.


----------



## darent (Apr 27, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I once knew a man from Nantucket...let's just say the stories about him were _greatly_ exaggerated.



maybe you didn,t meet the "man from nantucket"I assure you that the stories could be true!!


----------



## Greg (Apr 27, 2009)

Greg said:


> 45 so far. Hoping for 47.
> 
> Hunter: 2
> Sundown: 37 (over 40 if you count days with the kids)
> ...



I'm done. I got 46, most days ever.



bvibert said:


> Make that 36, added one at Sugarbush yesterday.
> 
> 1 - Hunter
> 1 - Killington
> ...



That's right. I started and ended my season with you Brian. My longest too. Lots of Sundown, but hell, it was great at the mighty Sundown this year. Not a ton of (hardly any) Vermont powder, but lots of bumps and no regrets. Highlights:


First real effort at earning turns at Hunter in October
Sundown opening day bumps in November
Great soft bumps at Sundown on 11/30
A few nighttime powder sessions
Skiing with my kids, seeing Abby progress and starting Livie on skis. First family ski day, all four of us skiing together.
Sundown mogul comps
Being a part-time Sundown employee
Gunbarrel in March, just sick, sick, sick
Lots of skiing with AZers and meeting quite a few new ones
So, all in all a great ski season, but now it's time to ride!


----------



## tmcc71 (Apr 27, 2009)

*137*

I finished up my season last Sunday at mount snow's closing.  I hit 137 days.   It was spread out between snow, Kllington, Waterville, Okemo, Stratton, And Wachusett.  I am a ski patroller and counted days I worked.  I ski seven days a week from November until April.  Weekends until late April.  My record is the 2005 season with 148 days.   Water skiing started Saturday.  I'll be equally as obsessive and most likely waterski 150 days or more, basically until there's snow again.   I need help.  :  )


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 28, 2009)

tmcc71 said:


> I finished up my season last Sunday at mount snow's closing.  I hit 137 days.   It was spread out between snow, Kllington, Waterville, Okemo, Stratton, And Wachusett.  I am a ski patroller and counted days I worked.  I ski seven days a week from November until April.  Weekends until late April.  My record is the 2005 season with 148 days.   Water skiing started Saturday.  I'll be equally as obsessive and most likely waterski 150 days or more, basically until there's snow again.   I need help.  :  )



Wow..are you retired?


----------



## tmcc71 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Funny*

No i'm not retired just addicted.  I am fortunate to live close to Wachusett and work up there.  I go every night after work and weekends unless i'm heading up north.  I am  unmarried,close to 40 with no children.  I am also fortunate that my girlfriend is becoming addicted as well.  I wouldn't be able to pull it off if she was a non skier or if I had children.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Apr 28, 2009)

not enough...never enough.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 28, 2009)

tmcc71 said:


> No i'm not retired just addicted.  I am fortunate to live close to Wachusett and work up there.  I go every night after work and weekends unless i'm heading up north.  I am  unmarried,close to 40 with no children.  I am also fortunate that my girlfriend is becoming addicted as well.  I wouldn't be able to pull it off if she was a non skier or if I had children.



That makes sense.  My best season was 2006-07 when I skied 119 days and over 2.4 million vert..alot of dats skiing in the rain.  It's cool that your girlfriend loves to ski..


----------



## bigbob (Apr 28, 2009)

Deleted and started new thread.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 28, 2009)

bigbob said:


> You know your addicted to sking when:
> 
> 1. You have to run the AC in the car on the way home from the slopes
> 2. The lawn needs mowing, but has to wait till the end of the season
> ...




Start a new thread and I'll add mine but I'm not adding to the hijack


----------



## bigbog (Apr 28, 2009)

*...worst ski-year to date, can only get better;-)*



Beetlenut said:


> Well I'm sure this will be the least days on here - 4.
> 
> 2- Killington
> 1- Magic
> ...



Just by a few Beetlenut!....only 12 for me, all at Sugarloaf...on the state _local_ $29 Wednesdays...:-x
Ditto your "_Next year has to be better_!!!"....  Intuition liners made the time on the mountain great though!!...

STeveD


----------



## jerryg (Apr 28, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> not enough...never enough.



+1


----------



## Zand (May 2, 2009)

Wachusett: 29
Killington: 4
Okemo: 2
Mt. Snow: 2
Stowe: 2
Sunapee: 1
Magic: 1
Burke: 1
Sugarbush: 1

Killington 11/2: Opening day, mini AZ day, early Nov cruising on Rime and Reason for the first time in a while
Wachusett 11/22: Early opening day, only Challenger and Ralph's but fun for a couple hours
Wachusett 11/23: Conifer opens
Wachusett 11/24: 10th opens super early
Killington 11/28: Black Friday, natural Northstar and Royal Flush were awesome
Wachusett 12/2: Post rainstorm blues
Wachusett 12/5: Brief, recovering nice
Wachusett 12/8: Cold, lots of snowmaking, brief
Okemo 12/15: Escape to a land with power, OK day
Wachusett 12/17: Re-opening after ice storm, snowboarded for a while
Wachusett 12/20: Mini-powder day
Mt. Snow 12/24: 1 free hour, sticky snow turned to rain, first time in the woods for the season
Sunapee 12/29: Post freeze, so not incredile, but good all things considered
Wachusett 1/2: Big crowds following NYE storm
Wachusett 1/5: Lots of Smith with great LSGR
Wachusett 1/9: Park opens, cold again
Wachusett 1/11: Mobscene, not many runs
Okemo 1/19: Dead by holiday standards, 100% open and hit the goods
Magic 1/21: 12 cars in the lot says enough, explored it pretty well, the double is a DOG... Redline was sick
Wachusett 1/22: Bumps on 10th, sucked like usual; early afternoon was nice
Wachusett 1/23: Piece of Cake open... yay.
Wachusett 1/26: Lots of park
Wachusett 1/28: Should've been a powder day... damn sleet
Wachusett 2/3: More new snow
Wachusett 2/6: Cold, more PP
Wachusett 2/14: More of the same
Wachusett 2/17: Quick hitter, nobody for vacation
Wachusett 2/19: Spring early, fresh snow late, bumps were awesome in both modes
Killington 2/20: 1+ foot powder day, very windy, sick woods, 2nd best day of my life
Wachusett 2/22: Warm sticky snow, soaked after an hour so left early
Wachusett 2/23: Sticky snow drained and made for beautiful packed powder
Wachusett 2/25: Short park night
Wachusett 2/27: Attempt at 24 hour night, rain wouldn't let up so I took a few runs and left at midnight
Wachusett 3/2: Powdah... got yelled at a few times by ski patrol for exploring too much between Balance and Ropers
Wachusett 3/6: Warm... short again... some crumbiness showing up
Burke 3/9: Took a short exploration of my new home mountain... tough day for the natural stuff but the groomers were fun
Stowe 3/14: Natural stuff frozen solid so mainly a groomer day
Stowe 3/15: Sunny and 50s softened stuff up a bit... fun day
Wachusett 3/20: New personal daily record... soft snow
Wachusett 4/5: Closing day, pond skimming, awesome 10th bumps
Mt. Snow 4/11: Awesome North Face, sick bumps on Chute
Sugarbush 4/25: HOT (90 at the base), good bumps in many places
Killington 5/2: Closing day, awesome Superstar

Season highlights:

-Earliest start for me: 11/2
-Latest end for me: 5/2
-Longest season for me: 6 months
-Most days for me: 43
-New areas: Magic, Burke
-Awesome powder day at Killington in Feb
-Many good days with very few bad memories

Lowlights:

-Not getting to MRG or "really" getting to Sugarbush
-Lousy late March took away a few days

Next year:

Weekdays at Burke and weekends at Sugarbush while in college
Less Wachusett but will still go when I'm home
Hopefully getting back to Cannon and hopefully adding Wildcat, definitely adding Jay


----------



## Vortex (May 4, 2009)

Done at 80.  congrats to Jerry and Terry for breaking 100 days.:beer:


----------



## Vortex (May 4, 2009)

73 at the River.  4 at the Loaf.  3 at Steamboat.  80 total.


----------



## icedtea (May 4, 2009)

52

50 k/pico
1 jay
1 k-ton bc - river rd.

plan on getting 1 or 2 at tux may 17,18,19.

i had a great season, but i am never satisfied, i always have that itch.


----------



## skiadikt (May 4, 2009)

back up to 40 days (all at k) after a down season the previous year. great season. i only remember 2 or 3 absolute stinkers. despite what seemed to be more thaw/freeze cycles than normal, made up for it with an abundant snow year though i missed most of the big dumps. seems i was always driving the wrong way when it was snowing. also as much as i love spring skiing, seemed like we were spring skiing for a very long time. imagine what this spring would have been like with normal snowfall. post season depression has already kicked in. will be back up memorial to hike to any crumbs but it's gonna be a long 6 months ...


----------



## frozencorn (May 4, 2009)

16 days. Wasn't my best from a numbers standpoint. But at a total cost of just $298, it was probably my best year yet in skiing on the cheap. 

Wildcat's Wildcard afforded me four days for $130. 

Warren Miller afforded me three freebies at Waterville Valley, Smuggler's, and Sunday River, for the $18 movie ticket.

Paid out of pocket just five times, all with discounts (Jay, $37 with VT travel club card, Stowe, twice, $40 with card, Sugarbush, $26, friend's employee discount, and $7 on discount Wildcat Friday.) Add in additional freebies to Stratton, Wachusett, Wildcat (birthday) and Okemo on 4/1, and that's 16 days at an average of $18.63 per day.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 4, 2009)

I got 36 days this past season, pretty good considering I had a new additon to the family in mid-February.

Blue Mountain - 1
Hidden Valley - 24
Hunter - 1
Mountain Creek - 5
Mt. Peter - 5

I didn't make it out to Bromley this year because of the new baby but we should be able to go next year.  I also got a bunch of weekend days with my son this season, at 6 y.o. he's already a good skier and it's a lot of fun skiing with him.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2009)

Some highlights
 - Earliest starting date for me...11/28
 - Latest ending date for me... 4/5
 - Skied in six different months (Nov, Dec, Jan, Feb, Mar, Apr)
 - Skied at six different mountains (Blue, Killington, Camelback, Mountain Creek, Stratton)
 - *Skied 32 days* (smashed my old record of 22 from 2007)
 - *Skied 515,415 vertical feet* (old record 364,400 also from 2007)
 - Bought a new pair of skis (Nordica Jet Fuels)
 - Made some new ski buddies :beer:

Some lowlights
 - Slow March
 - Did not get to spend as much time in Vermont as I would have liked.
 - Most likely skied my last day at Killington for a while for getting harassed by security @BMMC.  I didn't post about this cause the topic was already beat to death.
 - Got chased off Blue Mountain _(literally)_ by their Ski Patrol for skiing to fast.  It was a pretty messed up situation.  I had a long talk with the owner afterwords and she promised that it wouldn't happen again.  Enough said.
 - Kinda had an knee injury....but not really.  That's getting better every day.

Blue Mountain, PA     - 19     
Stratton, VT     - 1 
Killington, VT     -7
Camelback, PA     - 1
Windham NY     - 3
Mountain Creek, NJ - 1


----------



## Zand (May 4, 2009)

This list is a bit top-heavy:

November: 5
December: 8
January: 10
February: 10
March: 6
April: 3
May: 1

Usually March is far and away my best and most-skied month but that number proves how downhill the weather went this spring. 6 might be my lowest March count in about 5 years, and only one of those days was truly great (March 2nd so barely March anyway).

We're due for a November-April winter, let's get it next year. No more November-January or February-April seasons. And we're due for a whopper too... seems like we can't break a foot anymore.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 4, 2009)

zand said:


> we're due for a november-april winter, let's get it next year. No more november-january or february-april seasons. And we're due for a whopper too... Seems like we can't break a foot anymore.




jea!!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> That's right. I started and ended my season with you Brian. My longest too. Lots of Sundown, but hell, it was great at the mighty Sundown this year. Not a ton of (hardly any) Vermont powder, but lots of bumps and no regrets.



Definitely a great season, no regrets at all.

I'm gonna put this here for prosperity's sake so I can get on with MTB:
08/09 (*36*) - 10/29,11/21,11/28,11/29,11/30,12/5,12/7,12/12,12/14,12/17,12/19,12/23,12/28,1/1,1/11,1/12,1/15,1/18,1/21,1/22,1/24,1/30,2/6,2/11,2/18,2/22,2/25,3/2,3/7,3/8,3/15,3/18,3/20,*3/22*,3/28,4/26


----------



## deadheadskier (May 4, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> 20 so far with 1 more planned for Sugarbush next Sunday, then I'll probably call it a season.  Might possibly do a day the following weekend, but unlikely.
> 
> 21 meets my goal of skiing more each season than the one prior as I skied 20 last year, but there was a point early February that I thought I might finish near 30 days.  Work and family commitments piled up the past couple of months causing me to miss a number of opportunities.
> 
> ...



Finished, 21 days it is.  All and all I was quite happy with my season.  Had some great days, skied a tremendous variety of places, met numerous other alpine zone members.  Maybe next year I'll finally get going with some Tux stuff.  I know there's much left to that season, but I'm giving my bulky knee a break for the next month, then will start training hard for next season.

Pat's Peak: 11/23 ;Waterville Valley: 11/29 ; Sunday River: 12/7 ;Wachusett: 12/20 ;Tenney: 12/27, 1/10, 1/18, 1/25, 2/15 ;Crotched: 1/2 ; Sunapee: 1/4 ;Cannon: 2/1 ; Mad River Glen: 2/7; Pico: 2/8; Wildcat: 2/22
Ragged: 3/1; Stowe: 3/6; Smuggs: 3/7, Sugarbush: 3/28, 4/26; Burke 3/29


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Definitely a great season, no regrets at all.
> 
> I'm gonna put this here for prosperity's sake so I can get on with MTB:
> 08/09 (*36*) - 10/29,11/21,11/28,11/29,11/30,12/5,12/7,12/12,12/14,12/17,12/19,12/23,12/28,1/1,1/11,1/12,1/15,1/18,1/21,1/22,1/24,1/30,2/6,2/11,2/18,2/22,2/25,3/2,3/7,3/8,3/15,3/18,3/20,*3/22*,3/28,4/26



Good idea. Here's mine:

[thread="40011"]10/29[/thread], [thread="42226"]11/21[/thread], [thread="42882"]11/28[/thread], [thread="43095"]11/30[/thread], [thread="43740"]12/7[/thread], [thread="44312"]12/12[/thread], [thread="44441"]12/14[/thread], [thread="44857"]12/19[/thread], [thread="44992"]12/21[/thread], [thread="45174"]12/23[/thread], [thread="45494"]12/28[/thread], [thread="45561"]12/29[/thread], [thread="45739"]1/1[/thread], [thread="45824"]1/2[/thread], [thread="46546"]1/11[/thread], [thread="46955"]1/15[/thread], [thread="47181"]1/18[/thread], [thread="47551"]1/22[/thread], [thread="47693"]1/24[/thread], [thread="48022"]1/28[/thread], [thread="48140"]1/30[/thread], [thread="48292"]2/1[/thread], [thread="48454"]2/3[/thread], [thread="48656"]2/6[/thread], [thread="48934"]2/10[/thread], [thread="49017"]2/11[/thread], [thread="49278"]2/15[/thread], [thread="49570"]2/18[/thread], [thread="49735"]2/20[/thread], [thread="49876"]2/22[/thread], [thread="50369"]2/27[/thread], [thread="50436"]2/28[/thread], [thread="50533"]3/2[/thread], [thread="50790"]3/5[/thread], [thread="50922"]3/7[/thread], [thread="50987"]3/8[/thread], [thread="51214"]3/10[/thread], [thread="51865"]3/17[/thread], [thread="51978"]3/18[/thread], [thread="52166"]3/20[/thread], [thread="52283"]3/22[/thread], [thread="52678"]3/27[/thread], [thread="52732"]3/28[/thread], [thread="53024"]4/1[/thread], [thread="53862"]4/15[/thread], [thread="54518"]4/26[/thread]


----------



## jerryg (May 4, 2009)

I finished the lift-served season with 101 days. There were many highlights including a fabulous opening on Halloween and the always fantastic Tahoe trip. The best part is always sharing the slopes with friends and family and there were many highlights in that arena, from early turns and Friday nights with Bobr and crew to midweek nights and racing with my 100-day brother, Terry. We both set the goal early on and stuck to it. Terry is a beast! Love it!


----------



## Terry (May 5, 2009)

Looks like I am probably done at 100 days. Would like to get in another hike but I have put off lots of stuff this winter and need to tend to them now. It was an awesome season, and JerryG and I both made our goals! Had fun skiing with you Jer on cold nights, racing, and at SR and the Loaf. Great times with the SR crew, and the Shawnee crew all season. Lots of memories to carry me into next season. T, you need to get going on that movie!


----------

